# Blending Greens



## Burnt_Toast (Aug 3, 2011)

Hello All. I would just like any tips on blending green smoothies. I would like to blend up some kale and maybe some of its cousins.

Any tips?


----------



## Snip 13 (Aug 3, 2011)

I find that using cucumber as a base adds more liquid for the dry greens.


----------



## Fabiabi (Sep 3, 2011)

When making green juices like kale and spinich I usually add some courgettes, celery, cucumber to bulk it out.


----------



## pengyou (Sep 10, 2011)

Great!  Thanks for asking this question.  I am learning about this now also.


----------



## poopooface (Sep 13, 2011)

*A great way to blend*



Burnt_Toast said:


> Hello All. I would just like any tips on blending green smoothies. I would like to blend up some kale and maybe some of its cousins.
> 
> Any tips?



One of the best ways to blend that I can think of would be to use the Cuisinart Smart Stick Hand Blender. It makes the preparation fun, is easy to use and is dishwasher safe. I have talked to people who have used it for smoothies and soups alike. One of my favorite recipes is:

*Apple-Kale-Lemon*
 4 apples
 ½ lemon juice
 5 leaves of kale
 2 cups water*
*


----------



## ChefJune (Sep 13, 2011)

When making smoothies with leafy greens, it helps if you juice the greens first and make your smoothy with the juice.


----------



## Fabiabi (Sep 26, 2011)

The green juices are very good for you but can taste too earthy sometimes, I would suggest adding some ginger or a few apples to brighten it up. Also quite hard to juice kale but add some cucumbers and courgette as suggested above.


----------



## CWS4322 (Sep 26, 2011)

I like to add the juice of a beet to my green smoothie...but I love beet juice. I juice a stalk of celery, bunch of kale, swiss chard, and cuke. I sometimes juice an apple. I don't like to add broccoli--the taste overpowers the other greens.


----------



## Fabiabi (Sep 27, 2011)

CWS4322 said:


> I like to add the juice of a beet to my green smoothie...but I love beet juice. I juice a stalk of celery, bunch of kale, swiss chard, and cuke. I sometimes juice an apple. I don't like to add broccoli--the taste overpowers the other greens.



Yes, there are some greens that I can't use because the taste is just too strong and I find it quite unpleasant. Adding beetroot is a good idea. I like to add some lemon to give it an edge.


----------



## blissful (May 22, 2012)

There are 60+ recipes on this page for green smoothies.

Green Smoothies

Some of them sound really good and my swiss chard is growing like crazy so I'm making one today. Most likely with apples, chard, ginger, maybe celery or a pear half.


----------

